# Question about the garages...



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Hi there. I've been away for a while, but now that I've come back I see that we've got "garage" forums where multiple builds are being done in one thread by one person. Just out of curiosity, what happened to start this trend and what is the reason behind it? I am not complaining, but just curious. Thanks guys.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

It was done because some of us are prolific builders, we sometimes have two or three projects going at the same time. Instead of essentially dominating the forum we started our own strings where you could read about our specific builds. This way people who only build a project or two every couple of months, or that only do a little work every once in a while on a single one could get the attention to their project without everyone wading through ours.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

thanks, Pete. That does make sense. I appreciate it.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes,. Pete is _*RIGHT ON E THE LINE HERE*_, with his explanation and his answer to your question as well here Scott,..."With out a doubt",... But I feel it is also meant for the FREEDOM to say and talk about what you wont to as well in this Form of a Thread, With out some one Whining about KEEPING IT TO TOPIC every five seconds,...lol......And making waves about it as well when doing so, That's all good and all, For a One topic thread if that's how they see it, But Mine at lest is the Freedom to Cut a little lose when you feel like it as well as build More then one kit at a time Like Pete said, and If the topic changes here and there, No one really care, and *"ALL IS WILL"* .....
_"You know"_ !!! Enjoying your self dude,...lol...lol..That's what it's all about,......But it was Pete idea as well to do this, So his version of the explanation Is MORE ACCURATE REALLY, and I back that as well as I back My reasons for doing so.....And thats how I see it,..."AND ARE MY REASONS".....lol










*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

when and if I start building again its the forum I'll use as well 

Ian we do cut loose a little in your garage don't we ?? lol


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

.....lol.._YES WE DO_ my friend,....lol,...and why not, you know !!! I mean it's *"GOOD FOR THE SOUL"* .......lol







*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

My garage is a bit stricter due to California OSHA rules. Damn insurance regulations, can't even have a beer in the shop.


----------

